# Allograft Femoral Strut Graft



## nyyankees (Mar 10, 2010)

Having a hard time with this code:

DX: S/P THR / Reactive bone formation on shaft of femur

Procedure: Total hip revision with appplication of allograft femoral strut graft

After THR....we then turned our attention to the femur and extended our incision distally to expose the area of reactive bone in the region of the distal aspect of the femoral stem. We carefully did this by incising the lateralis fascia and then carefully splitting the vastus lateralis muscle down to the bone and carefully subperiosteally placing 2 Dall-Miles cables and then securing down the trimmed 2 x 19cm cortical strut graft so it passed distal to the stem and came up proximally above the are of reactive bone. The cables were appropriately tensioned and then clipped, fully securing the cortical strut graft.

Since there's no fracture I don't think 27507 is appropriate. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------

